# Your Top 30 Favorite Piano Concertos from 19th Century



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

As in the title.

My top 30 favorite piano concertos from 19th century are:
(in chronological order)

1. Lessel, Franciszek - Piano Concerto in C major, Op. 14 (1801)
2. Hummel, Johann Nepomuk - Piano Concerto No. 4 in E major, Op. 110 (1814)
3. Hummel, Johann Nepomuk - Piano Concerto No. 1 in G major, Op. 73 (1816)
4. Hummel, Johann Nepomuk - Piano Concerto No. 2 in A minor, Op. 85 (1816)
5. Hummel, Johann Nepomuk - Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor, Op. 89 (1819)
6. Dobrzyński, Ignacy Feliks - Piano Concerto in A-flat major, Op. 2 (1824)
7. Chopin, Fryderyk - Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, Op. 11 (1830)
8. Chopin, Fryderyk - Piano Concerto No. 2 in F minor, Op. 21 (1830)
9. Krogulski, Józef - Piano Concerto No. 1 in E major (1830)
10. Brahms, Johannes - Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor, Op. 15 (1859)
11. Reinecke, Carl - Piano Concerto No. 1 in F-sharp minor, Op. 72 (1860)
12. Saint-Saëns, Camille - Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 22 (1868)
13. Gernsheim, Friedrich - Piano Concerto in C minor, Op. 16 (1869)
14. Reinecke, Carl - Piano Concerto No. 2 in E minor, Op. 120 (1872)
15. Moszkowski, Mortiz - Piano Concerto No. 1 in B minor, Op. 3 (1874)
16. Reinecke, Carl - Piano Concerto No. 3 in C major, Op. 144 (1877)
17. Rheinberger, Josef - Piano Concerto in A-flat major, Op. 94 (1877)
18. Martucci, Giuseppe - Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor, Op. 40 (1878)
19. Röntgen, Julius - Piano Concerto No. 2 in D major, Op. 18 (1879)
20. Sgambati, Giovanni - Piano Concerto in G minor, Op. 15 (1880)
21. Brahms, Johannes - Piano Concerto No. 2 in B-flat major, Op. 83 (1881)
22. Martucci, Giuseppe - Piano Concerto No. 2 in B-flat minor, Op. 66 (1885)
23. Paderewski, Ignacy Jan - Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 17 (1888)
24. Röntgen, Julius - Piano Concerto No. 3 in D minor (1888)
25. Stojowski, Zygmunt - Piano Concerto No. 1 in F-sharp minor, Op. 3 (1890)
26. Stenhammar, Wilhelm - Piano Concerto No. 1 in B-flat minor, Op. 1 (1893)
27. Melcer-Szczawiński, Henryk - Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor (1894)
28. Saint-Saëns, Camille - Piano Concerto No. 5 in F major, Op. 103 (1896)
29. Moszkowski, Mortiz - Piano Concerto No. 2 in E minor, Op. 59 (1898)
30. Reinecke, Carl - Piano Concerto No. 4 in B minor, Op. 254 (1900)


----------



## jimsumner (Jul 7, 2013)

No Beethoven? Hey, everybody is entitled to their own opinion but this one is pretty far out there.

Also note the absence of Schumann, Grieg and Tchaikovsky.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

1. Beethoven, Ludwig van - Piano Concerto No. 4 in G major 
2. Beethoven, Ludwig van - Piano Concerto No. 5 in Eb major
3. Mendelssohn Felix - Piano Concerto No. 1 in G minor
4. Mendelssohn, Felix - Piano Concerto No. 2 in D minor
5. Schumann, Robert - Piano Concerto in A minor
6. Chopin, Fryderyk - Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor
7. Chopin, Fryderyk - Piano Concerto No. 2 in F minor
8. Hiller, Ferdinand – Piano Concerto No. 2 in F# minor
9. Raff, Joachim – Piano Concerto in C major
10. Reinecke, Carl - Piano Concerto No. 3 in C major
11. Brahms, Johannes - Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor
12. Brahms, Johannes - Piano Concerto No. 2 in B-flat major
13. Saint-Saëns, Camille - Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor
14. Saint-Saëns, Camille - Piano Concerto No. 5 in F major
15. Jaëll, Marie – Piano Concerto no. 2 in C minor
16. Dubois, Théodore - Piano Concerto No. 2 
17. Gernsheim, Friedrich - Piano Concerto in C minor
18. Godard, Benjamin - Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor
19. Scharwenka, F.X. – Piano Concerto No. 1 in Bb minor
20. Scharwenka, F.X. – Piano Concerto No. 3 in C# minor
21. Röntgen, Julius - Piano Concerto No. 2 in D major
22. Moszkowski, Moritz - Piano Concerto No. 1 in B minor
23. Sauer, Emil von - Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor
24. D’Albert, Eugen – Piano Concerto No. 1 in B minor
25. Tchaikovsky – Piano Concerto No. 1 in Bb major
26. Grieg – Piano Concerto in A minor
27. Liszt – Piano Concerto no. 1 in Eb major
28. Liszt – Piano Concerto no. 2 in A major
29. Massenet – Piano Concerto in Eb major
30. Rachmaninoff – Piano Concerto No.1 in F# minor


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

I tried to come up with a list, but I don’t think I know enough! I would probably be able to come up with a top 30 for the 20th century, but outside of the big hitters my knowledge of the 19th century piano concerto rep is fairly limited although I do love lesser-known concerti by Moszkowski, Scharwenka, and Saint-Saëns. The lists above have given me lots of ideas for exploration to kick off the new year. Thanks!


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> I do love lesser-known concerti by Moszkowski, Scharwenka, and Saint-Saëns. The lists above have given me lots of ideas for exploration to kick off the new year. Thanks!


The composers you mentioned are great choices! I'll be interested in hearing what you think of some of the other lesser-known concertos.


----------



## Bxnwebster (Jan 5, 2021)

1.	MacDowell: Piano Concerto No. 2
2.	Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1
3.	Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2
4.	Scriabin: Piano Concerto
5.	Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2
6.	Reger: Piano Concerto (technically 20th century but is very similar to Brahms)
7.	Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4
8.	Henselt: Piano Concerto
9.	MacDowell: Piano Concerto No. 1
10.	Dvorák: Piano Concerto
11.	Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 1
12.	Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2
13.	Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 2
14.	Stanford: Piano Concerto No. 2 (in regards to the long 19th century)
15.	Weber: Konzertstück
16.	Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 2
17.	Schumann: Piano Concerto
18.	Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto No. 5
19.	Pejačević: Piano Concerto
20.	Beethoven: Triple Concerto
21.	Thalberg: Piano Concerto
22.	Reinecke: Piano Concerto No. 1
23.	Beethoven: Choral Fantasy
24.	Oswald: Piano Concerto
25.	Mayer: Piano Concerto
26.	Scharwenka: Piano Concerto No. 4 (long 19th century)
27.	Franck: Symphonic Variations
28.	Ries: Piano Concerto No. 3
29.	Field: Piano Concerto No. 5
30.	Pierne: Piano Concerto


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Beach
Beethoven: 4, 5
Benoit
Brahms: 2
Bronsart
Castillon
Dubois: 2
Dvorak
Grieg
Lalo
Liszt: 1
Martucci: 2
Mendelssohn: 1, 2
Moszkowski: 2
Paderewski
Pierné
Rachmaninov: 1
Raff
Saint-Saëns: 1-5
Scharwenka, Franz: 1-3
Tchaikovsky: 1, 2


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Tough to Stretch it to 30, but here goes:

1. Grieg (my absolute favorite, by a significant margin).
2. Tchaikovsky 1
3. Rachmaninoff 2
4. Schumann
5. Chopin 1
6. Rachmaninoff 3
7. Beethoven 5
8. Rachmaninoff Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini
9. Beethoven 4
10. Beethoven 3
11. Chopin 2

I am probably missing a few. And I am not sure where Liszt fits in this, haven't listened to his concertos in a while, it maybe time to revisit. 

Come to think of it the Rachmaninoff's probably technically belong to the 20th century, although I think of Rachmaninoff (and Elgar) as musical remnants of the 19th century that extended into the 20th. I don't use the word remnant in a bad way, indeed both are favorite composers of mine, but then my interest in classical music is mainly in 19th century orchestral music.


----------

